# wormer for chickens ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was at Tractor Supply talking with people about what might be good to use when worming my chickens. I have Brown Chinese Geese, Wyandotts, Orpington and guineas. I was told "Wazine" was a good wormer; so I purchased it. 

Now I read on the bottle that it is NOT to be given to laying hens....duh! I know I should have read this before I purchased it. Still, now I've got it, how long should I wait after putting it in their water before I can start eating their eggs again? (I cannot see that information on the bottle.)


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I think its two weeks, but i'm sure some of the experinced people can tell you more. I want to follow this and see what they say. Also can you hatch the eggs after worming or do you need to discard them completly?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The label says absolutely nothing about what to do with the eggs. I'm going to put them in my compost pile!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

If you are using wazine I destroy the eggs for 2 weeks, I do not even feed them to the hogs. You can just send them out with the trash.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I prefer copper sulfate.
No egg or meat withdrawal.
Works on internal and external parasites.
Non-harmful in anyway.
And very effective.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivomec and be used with no withdrawal, since it's safe to use on humans too, and a fringe benefit is YOU won't have worms


----------



## robpa (Mar 27, 2013)

there is very little residual by the time it makes it to an egg! But no harm in feeding the eggs to the hogs or back to the chickens, cooked or mixed with other feeds. I used Ivomec for years. be aware tho, every now and then a bird will die, for me it was always the best one!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok thanks all.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I use hot cayenne pepper flakes, chopped garlic, and tobacco juice mixed into feed . no withdrawal time.......no chemicals


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Wazine only kills round worms - the most common worm that chickens get - withdrawal is 2 weeks after treating - from what I've read Valbrazen is the best since it kills all kinds of worms - the withdrawal is also 2 weeks - but if people have some natural way of keeping chickens from getting worms that would be the best way - but again from what I have read - nothing natural really works - so take your pick - I have chickens and I never wormed them but then I don't let them free range - they may have some worms but I don't see any sings that they are bothered with them - so far anyway -


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

chickenista said:


> I prefer copper sulfate.
> No egg or meat withdrawal.
> Works on internal and external parasites.
> Non-harmful in anyway.
> And very effective.


I didn't know it would work for external parasites! Is this when taken internally? Also, what is the dose (I seem to recall its a TBS per gallon of drinking water)? My ducks tend to get mites in the early spring, I think from the winter birds coming in close for water and even their food. I'd like to treat my ducks, but I want to stay away from Ivermectin (I have a collie now and like to give her an egg regularly, she is Ivermectin sensitive). Also, it'd be nice not to have to catch each one to treat it, they really don't like that. 

Thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We dissolve a TBS or two in a quart of water with a splash of apple cider vinegar.
Then use a TBS or two of that mixture per gallon of water for the birds.
And yes.. it does take care of external parasites.
Those are our only parasite problem here.. every late spring adn every fall the wild birds bring the mites and the leg mites.

It is also the only reasonable treatment for blackhead in turkeys.
Blackhead is a parasite found in the soil or brought in with new birds. It does not effect chickens, but they can carry.
Copper sulfate takes care of that. 
All of our turkey poults that we sell (at over a month old only) have a round of CS before they are sent to their new farms and each group has a little bag sent with them too.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

i sell almost all my eggs all the time so when i noticed a couple hens had pooped out a bunch of those long thin worms, i freaked. i bought the wazine but didnt use it, kept it on hand in case it got to all of them. 

i did the red pepper thing. went & got a big cheap bottle, got a pan, dumped some pellets in there, dumped all the red pepper on that, added a little water to mix it all up to a mush & they ate it up. havent seen worms again, i also put in some food safe DE. i also add apple cider vinegar in the waters.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> i also put in some food safe DE


Feeding them DE won't do anything to the worms


----------

